# Precise band for 8mm steel?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I plan to make a light shooting rig to toss 8mm steel ammo. This seems to work well for the Chinese so I thought I would give the smaller ammo and lighter draw weights a try. Does anyone know which of the Precise flatbands would work best for 8mm steel? I'm very curious as to which of the Precise bands were most common at the World Championship last week in Italy. Also, what speed they prefer with the smaller ammo.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I rigged up a set of Precise Apple Green to see what they would do. These are the lightest of the Precise sold by DanKung. Thickness is only .40mm or .016".

7/8" x 5/8" x 8" = 186 fps with 3/8" steel @32" draw

Draw weight is about 6 to 6.5 pounds.

I'm guessing that the Chinese use a little more band thickness for more speed. Maybe the .50mm orange.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't seem to edit this post. The ammo size was 5/16" (8mm), not 3/8" steel.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been enjoying the .6mm in the darker green. Excellent with 1/4" and 5/16". I have shot 5/16" as much with it but it is snappy and a little stuff like most precise (from what I've heard about those I haven't tried). For 5/16" I've done a 3/4" to 1/2" taper, not quite maxed for my draw. I left them a little long but for full speed you might max them. I bet a 1/2" or 5/8" straight cut would do well too.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I admire you guys for being able to grip such light ammo


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I shoot 8 mm steel with Precise Red 0,7 (20-15 mm).

Too much rubber maybe but works well when distance is over 20 m.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I use 0.55 mm "Precise" yellow flat band rubber cut to 22 cm length, and tapered from 20 mm at the forks to 12 mm at the pouch (one of the small Chinese microfiber ones) for a cheekbone-based anchor point.

This yields good performance with 7 to 8 mm steel ammo: a flat trajectory and positive "oomph" at the 10 yard competition range.

The draw weight is what I consider as reasonable for the 40 or so practice shots I try to do every day with an emphasis on tight groups on corrugated cardboard. I would assume that 0.5 mm thick "Precise" rubber might be the ideal compromise, but cannot confirm this.

The Chinese appeared to be using primarily 6 to 8 mm steel ammo at the Italian tournament held in 2018, and bands with relatively low draw weights calibrated for that purpose.


----------

